
Ask HN: How many profitable unicorns are there? - FLGMwt
This is mostly in response a recent Zenefits article that reports $80m under contract but yearly losses of $100m and 1600 employees.<p>How many of the 80ish public unicorns are profitable?
======
poof131
I imagine very few of them are profitable, but a number of them could turn
profitable if they chose to slow growth. Just like Amazon is still doing, most
of these companies are going to be funneling all the cash they get back into
the company to accelerate growth. The question is how many are operating with
negative margins that will never be positive (selling a dollar for 90 cents).
We’ll probably find out over the next couple years as more Unicorns die.

------
joefarish
How are you defining unicorns?

~~~
27182818284
The common definition used by NYTimes, etc is a startup with a $1 billion in
valuation before going public.

